# New Crimper



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

went out and got a pair of what?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Refresh the page it's there now. Had some issues with the uploader.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

These channellocks, or the klien version








and these for some yellow ones.









I've never been really big on ratchet crimpers, we have a new ratchet set up coming soon, maybe I'll like this one, or it will just sit around in the shop like the others.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use my lineman's.. it has crimping dye below cutting edges..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

These work good..


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

Thomas and Betts Sure-Stakes ​


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Edrick said:


> So I got tired of using those cheapo $2.00 crimpers for doing the spade ends and splices (the yellow, blue, red crimp connections) and went out and got a pair of these. What do you guys usually use to crimp your connectors?


I have the Ideal Crimp master.
It makes the best crimps for stakons.
It crimps the wire and the insulation with different shaped dies.

I will never go back to the cheap crimper.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the Klein crimpers and I ground down the nose of it to remove the cutters from them. It's easier to reach in to tight places.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

how much was that thing?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

$79.00 but it's a changeable die set. You can do BNC, Coax, Ethernet, etc...


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

Edrick said:


> $79.00 but it's a changeable die set. You can do BNC, Coax, Ethernet, etc...


I just ordered one from Amazon. I got the frame and two die sets for $97.50, free slow shipping.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I had that kit. Loved it! it was a lot like the amp one

its in a ceiling now though


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have my brand:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I have my brand:


I thought this would get at least one comment. Friggin Gosh...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I thought this would get at least one comment. Friggin Gosh...


 Poor Kenny Rogers, he has stooped to this.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I have my brand:


 
Sharks have a week dedicated to him..:thumbsup:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Keyrick said:


> I just ordered one from Amazon. I got the frame and two die sets for $97.50, free slow shipping.


That much, wow. I have always used the ratchet crimpers and they are a lot cheaper then that :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

I still use the old school T&b crimper with the red and black handles.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> These channellocks, or the klien version
> 
> and these for some yellow ones.
> 
> ...


You like that beast?

Do you have any problems stripping 12 awg with the stripper there? Mine doesn't quite bite the insulation right so I have to adjust to strip it clean, like the hole is a tad too large. My greenlee lineman's have a 12 stripper that does it perfect.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't really use the strippers, I got it for the crimper and the fishtape feeder/puller. It does strip though.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I have an ideal Crimpmaster that I got for teldata. They do make a set of crimp dies for Sta-kons but I haven't really been able to justify the $40. Maybe if I found myself doing hundreds. Though they do look like they'd create a better connection.

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I don't really use the strippers, I got it for the crimper and the fishtape feeder/puller. It does strip though.


I don't like channellock cutters for stripping because of the "knife to anvil". I prefer blades of equal sharpness for a clean strip, less likely to knick the copper. If I got a jbox or panel full of twelves I'll pull out the greenlees.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I thought this would get at least one comment. Friggin Gosh...


I think it's funny.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

sparkymcwiresalot said:


> I still use the old school T&b crimper with the red and black handles.


that is what i use as well


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> That much, wow. I have always used the ratchet crimpers and they are a lot cheaper then that :thumbsup:


The tool without dies was $47.82 and the dies, one for insulated and one for non-insulated crimps, were $25.00 a pop.


----------



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I thought this would get at least one comment. Friggin Gosh...


Nah its funny......made me laugh


----------



## pl_silverado (Nov 19, 2009)

heres what i use


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

who makes the black and blue one you use for stakons? i have been looking at them lately. i found a molex one on ebay, does anybody know if they are any good? 

i'd prefer to spend around 50 bucks - not the 200 that someone mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## CJE (Oct 10, 2010)

paulcanada said:


> i'd prefer to spend around 50 bucks - not the 200 that someone mentioned earlier in this thread.


Not sure why the price drop, but the same crimper that was at 200 was offered to me from the same supplier this week for $67.00. Maybe they are watching this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## pl_silverado (Nov 19, 2009)

paulcanada said:


> who makes the black and blue one you use for stakons? i have been looking at them lately. i found a molex one on ebay, does anybody know if they are any good?
> 
> i'd prefer to spend around 50 bucks - not the 200 that someone mentioned earlier in this thread.


The ones in my picture are made by Thomas & Betts...run about 200-300 each.


----------

